# Happy Birthday, SUZY!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know if Suzy has been on the Forum lately....if she hasn't I hope she pops in today...

Have a wonderful birthday Suzy! I hope Cazzie and Chelsie give you lots of
Hav'y kisses!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny I was thinking of her just yesterday. Happy birthday Suzy. Isn't this Florida time?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hav a great one


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She was on just yesterday, so there's hope she'll see this :biggrin1:



Hope Cazzie and Chelsie give you lots of lickies on your special day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Suzy!!! I have missed seeing your posts!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Suzie!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sue! Hope you're in Florida having a warm, wonderful time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Suzie. I hope it's a great day for you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for remembering me. Wow, I feel blessed! 

I haven't been on the forum for a while. Just going through a dry spell. One of my friends got me ensnared with Facebook, dangling pictures of her granddaughter as bait, and I was trying to figure out exactly how that works. Still don't know!

Glad to see all my old pals, ooops, didn't really mean OLD  still here. Yes, we are in the sunny south, in a new place, so we have needed just about everything to set up housekeeping. 

Cazzie and Chelsie are happy here. They love taking their long daily walk. We visited the dog park yesterday - the little guys have never been to one before - and they had a good time, making friends with Zeus the Yorkie. Chels is shy and I think the park is a good idea for her socialization. She usually barks like mad at other dogs but she was calm yesterday. There is a section for little ones. 

Holiday Blessings to All of You!:grouphug:

Suzy


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Ryan


----------

